# Rada Cutlery French Chefs Knife



## rami_m (Aug 22, 2014)

Sarcasm doesn't translate well on the interweb. At least I hope you were joking.


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 22, 2014)

I think this particular company might be Cutco's competitor. Listen to this spiel...Wow! I do think the handles look cool, the profile looks reasonable but the steel is the cheapest junk money can buy. 

[video=youtube;YnkryDpJb7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnkryDpJb7o[/video]


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't we already have a youtube knuckleheads thread?


----------



## Lizzardborn (Aug 22, 2014)

The sound the knife makes cutting. The horror, the horror.


----------

